# Searchable TV Guide listing for 4 star movies



## Dad3Kids (Nov 27, 2002)

Does anybody know where on the internet I could find a website that has a tv guide listing for the upcoming 1 or 2 weeks that I could search for all the 4 star movies. I would like to find a site that I could search a tv guide listing for all the 3 or 4 star movies that are being broadcast for the next couple of weeks. I would then use my 721 to record them. I see this type of collection of movies in the tv guide section of the Sunday papers, but I have never found it on the internet.

This feature should be built into the 721 Themes area, but I don't want to start a 721 feature discussion.


thanks.


----------



## Dad3Kids (Nov 27, 2002)

I looked around and found:

http://www.filmsandtv.com/

Which allows you to get the four star movies for the different time zones.

I would like to also find a place that would breakdown the tv listings in themes such as science fiction (my favorite), mysteries, action, drama.

I used to have a great themes area with my starsight box (www.starsight.com). The themes area on my 7 or 8 year old starsight box is still better than the features in my 721 box. I love the 721 box, but it is pretty pathetic in some cases.


----------



## Mike Gavasheli (Mar 24, 2002)

I think the most flexible way to search shows and custom-tailor your schedule is to download monthly listing into Access (or some other DB application) and filter it any way you like it.

I have one Access database that reads files from tv-now.com (requires subscription to tv-now).

Mike


----------



## Dad3Kids (Nov 27, 2002)

Mike,
How do you like the TV-Now software and subscription service? I remember looking at it a couple months back and the application seemed pretty hokey. I can't believe that you need all those install files. I would think just the VB application and a database. Looks like somebody is trying to milk this with a way old application.


----------



## Mike Gavasheli (Mar 24, 2002)

TV-Now’s front-end application seems very old. It has fixed size and you cannot stretch it to view more search results or bigger grid. Limited search options and no customization makes it not much usable.

The monthly data files are simple ‘=’ delimited text files. Though they have no field names, they are easy to guess. Personally, I use Access to read text files, make some changes, and send them to palmtop computer (Psion 5mx). 

Mike


----------



## Dad3Kids (Nov 27, 2002)

I found the site I was looking for and registration (and information) is free. You can search on all the fields that TV-Now has in its database.

www.zap2it.com

Go to the listings section and go to search and then advanced search. Click on the movies radio button and then you can search on all the different fields. The only downside is that it only allows a 14 day guide, not really a problem since my 721 only has a 7 or 9 day guide. This is great, now I can search for science fiction.

jon


----------

